# Anyone familiour with A level shakespeare, King Lear?



## Garuf (2 Jun 2008)

Because my exam is tomorrow and I'm not ashamed to admit it but I am bricking it, I really don't know what to revise.
I'm there's a Tame teacher on here who would like to step in, or some one who recently studied it?


----------



## TDI-line (2 Jun 2008)

Not familiar with Shakespeare Garuf, but good luck.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jun 2008)

You don't know how much i hate shakespeare  

I do the 'much a do about nothing' and i cannot follow it at all.   At least this year it is coursework and not an exam so i can get more help of my teacher.


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Jun 2008)

Well I'm a teacher, but I teach Year 6, not A-Level and never did A-Level English when I was studying.  I like some Shakespeare, but never even seen King Lear I'm afraid.


----------



## Joecoral (3 Jun 2008)

Teach me synaptic plasticity and non-synaptic communication by tomorrow, and I'll see what i can do about the Shakespear


----------



## Arana (3 Jun 2008)

hope it went well mate


----------



## Garuf (3 Jun 2008)

I'm inclined to say I failed, totally messed up, was really nervous forgot my well planned out system and just wrote rubbish for 2 hours.


----------



## beeky (4 Jun 2008)

Oh dear. Never mind.

I had to read Jane Austin's Pride And Prejudice when I did my English Lit 'O' level (I was in the last year to do them before GCSEs came in). I watched the film and wrote about it. I got a 'U'.....

Doesn't seem that important now though.


----------



## Joecoral (4 Jun 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm inclined to say I failed, totally messed up, was really nervous forgot my well planned out system and just wrote rubbish for 2 hours.



sounds very similar to how my exam went today too


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and how my results were for english :? 

E    It is a mock Although i have been doing media the whole of this school year and my proper english course doesnt start until september, then no more media thank god


----------

